# NAC - NAOS Ex-50 Opportunities Company



## System (11 July 2018)

On July 11th, 2018, NAOS Absolute Opportunities Company Limited changed its name to NAOS Ex-50 Opportunities Company Limited.

The NAOS Ex-50 Opportunities Company Limited is a listed investment vehicle that seeks to provide investors with positive absolute returns via exposure to investment opportunities both in Australia and Offshore. The primary objective is to protect capital in all market conditions and to provide long term capital growth and regular tax-effective income to investors.

http://naos.com.au/naos-absolute-opportunities-company-limited/


----------

